# Rabbit dumped in Shawnee, Oklahoma!



## Unclegabby (Feb 24, 2015)

This is my Facebook post. I hope the link is visible: https://m.facebook.com/groups/17988...notif_t=group_comment&actorid=100000429798273
I'm pretty sure someone just dropped this sweet rabbit near me and I've been trying to get her inside where it's safe. In a perfect world, I'd be able to keep her/him, but I guess that in a perfect world people wouldn't just kick their animals to the curb. I'm sad to say that bunny can't live with me.
Once I get bunny inside safely, I plan on taking her/him to an animal sanctuary or shelter, but what I would really love is to find bunny a forever home with a loving family.
I'm located in Shawnee but will be moving to Oklahoma City on March 1st, so that puts even more pressure on the situation. I've got to hurry up and catch her so she's out of the elements -and- before we move away. I don't have a vehicle, so I'm at the mercy of my boyfriend to help me get bunny to a shelter or forever home. Is there anyone in between Shawnee and Oklahoma City that can give this sweet rabbit a home? Please let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## Unclegabby (Mar 6, 2015)

UPDATE: Bunny is safe and currently living with me. My boyfriend said he did not want another rabbit but when discussing what we would do with a spare room, he said it will be "the rabbit's room". Plural. I am hoping he has changed his mind for good!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm glad you managed to catch him/her and hopefully bunny gets to stay with you


----------

